# Time to change the pills?



## Guest (Jul 24, 1999)

Lately I have been having more aches and pain along with interrupted sleep. I have been on the same antidepressant for more than 2 years. Do they wear off in time? I also feel like the Fibromyalgia is worse than it has been in a while, could the air conditioning be causing painful muscles and joints, or is it time to change the pills.Between IBS and Fibromyalgia I hurt somewhere all the time.------------------


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I would tell my doctor that the med you have doesn't work anymore and perhaps he/she will suggest something else. I have heard of this happening. It might be prudent to give your body a rest from that particular drug anyway. When I am too cold, I ache more. When the air seems heavy and damp I also ache more. The air is dryer with air conditioning, but for us it can't be too cold either. Therefore, it's all a matter of getting the right balance for us. When other "bodies" are involved, this can be difficult, as what is a comfortable temp for some, is uncomfortable for others.Good luck in finding the right balance of meds and temp for you audie.------------------


----------

